# Don't Give Up!  Not Today!  With One Breath, God Clears the Sky!



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

With one breath, God clears the sky; ... a mere whisper of His rule, God moves 'sky high' mountains for you.

And this is only the beginning.... 

Please don't give up!   Not today and suerely not tomorrow. 

God is clearing the sky for you.  He is making the way clear for you to see and believe and to receive His promises of blessings upon you.

If you are reading this message, it means that  God is coming through for you, in ways you thought were over and done and never to live again, not evern as a memory.  

There has been a cloud over your eyes; so much of your energies and time has been given to life's demands, that your focus has been obcurred, literally kidnapped so that you could not see, the joys of this life, which are coming to be.  

And all it takes is *'One Breath of God, to clear your sky.  A mere whisper of His Rule..."*

It's been a bumpy road for you.  Getting out in and out of bed each day has become more of a chore than it should be.   Spending happy times with family and friends is more of a dread, instead of the fun it used to be. 

So much so, that all you can ask lately is,  " Is this all there is to life?  Is this all there is to rising up and looking forward to?   Is this what I've labored for only to regret having to endure another moment of what seems to be 'fruitless gain'?   Have I been robbed of every opportunity in life to move ahead and not sit here and dread what I do not have answers to. 

What's out there, that I can no longer see that could ever be for me?  

The Bible says that "... _hope deferred, makes the heart sick"._ Deferred dreams and make one feel weary, defeated,  over challenged, outnumbered, out-sourced, with a heavy heart filled with remorse ... remorse for life. 

*However,* God is moving in with His loving mercies, tender mercies which have been hovering over you, protecting you, loving you and ready to show you, your only option is to *win.* 

How many times has God said in His Word, that He leads and guides us into all truth?   

That He leads us in the paths of Righteousness for His namesake?   

That He is our shield and buckler?  Our Strong Tower?

That He covers us with His wings; under His wings, we shall trust?

That He is our Refuge, our Fortress, our Provider, our Wisdom Giver. 

With every step we take, He gives us feet as 'hinds feet', enabling us to tread upon the highest of mountains and the lowest of plains?

God crushes the serpents, these are the 'threats' we see along our journey which present sudden fear to hinder us as to our Blessings, as we draw near.  Yet....

*With ONE Breath.... *

God is clearing the skies for you.   He crushes the serpents and the monsters which try to hinder your way.  The 'monsters' which say, it's over, it's done, there's nothing in your future, so turn back and run. Yet, we all know that serpent is a liar for...

*With one whisper of His rule*,  God is clearing the skies for you to see and to hear that He has never left you and has no intention of ever leaving you and that He is giving you the hopes of joy, not despair and whatever you've prayed, He is taking you there... for now you will have Clear Skies Ahead.... God has cleared the path, giving you a clear view of His blessings for you.  

Can you imagine the power of God's whisper....? 

Let's look at His Word.... 

_Thunder crashes and rumbles in the skies. 

__*Listen!* _

_It's God raising his voice!

__By his power he stills sea storms, 
__By his wisdom he tames sea monsters.

__*With one breath he clears the sky, 
*_
_With one finger he crushes the sea serpent.
_
_*And this is only the beginning, *__*A mere whisper of His rule. *_
_*
*__Whatever would we do if he really raised his voice!" _
_[__J__ob 26:11-14 MSG]_

Precious Angels... This is only the beginning, a mere whisper of His rule.  Don't give up, now; don't give up on tomorrow, don't give up on you.   God hasn't and He never will. 

Love and blessings


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 3, 2010)

Shimmie - this is beautiful. 

I had a couple of distractions yesterday, so your words offer hope, comfort, love, and wisdom. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie - this is beautiful.
> 
> I had a couple of distractions yesterday, so your words offer hope, comfort, love, and wisdom. Thanks for sharing.



  Ahhh Sweet one, I'm sorry about your yesterday; it gets bouncy sometimes,   However, Moment to moment... it all comes together better and all for you. :givesheart:


----------



## luthiengirlie (Nov 3, 2010)

thank you Shimmie.... it has been difficult but YHWH has really blessed me yesterday with business advice and words of encouragement... It really IS in His hands.... and this message today.. this is from Him telling me He still cares and He knows how hard it is..... I'm trusting HIm even if the results may not be what i desire.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you, Shimmie! What a timely and encouraging word indeed....and also confirms what we already know but sometimes forget.


----------



## paradise1975 (Nov 3, 2010)

Shimme, Thank you so much for hearing the Lord and letting Him use you to remind us of who He is. I needed this so much and it is so timely. Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> thank you Shimmie.... it has been difficult but YHWH has really blessed me yesterday with business advice and words of encouragement... It really IS in His hands.... and this message today.. this is from Him telling me He still cares and He knows how hard it is..... I'm trusting HIm even if the results may not be what i desire.


 


Sashaa08 said:


> Thank you, Shimmie! What a timely and encouraging word indeed....and also confirms what we already know but sometimes forget.



luthiengirlie and Sashaa08 

Isn't God's Word Special?   It's always the same and yet always fresh at the very point we need it to be.  God's Word is truly 'Alive'.  

Time and again I am awakened to the reality that God is never through with us, He keeps us alive as He does His word...and His promises never die.  Therefore, neither do our Dreams and Blessings. 

(((( Loving hugs )))) to you.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> thank you Shimmie.... it has been difficult but YHWH has really blessed me yesterday with business advice and words of encouragement... It really IS in His hands.... and this message today.. this is from Him telling me He still cares and He knows how hard it is..... I'm trusting HIm even if the results may not be what i desire.


 


Sashaa08 said:


> Thank you, Shimmie! What a timely and encouraging word indeed....and also confirms what we already know but sometimes forget.


 


paradise1975 said:


> Shimme, Thank you so much for hearing the Lord and letting Him use you to remind us of who He is. I needed this so much and it is so timely. Thank you!


 
To God be the Glory, Loved one, for you see, I needed this Word from Him too.  

Jesus is Real... Yes He is. Real to us and for us...

We are NOT giving up. No sireee, we have too much to do and we are not through. 

It ain't ova' til the 'fat lady' sings.... and I'm not even humming....


----------



## CreativeOne (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks shimmie!   Encouraging words are always appreciated


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you-Shimmie I needed this message. "With One Breath, God Clears the Sky".


----------



## diadall (Nov 3, 2010)

Something compelled me to come to this thread.  I read this and I NEEDED THAT!  Thank you.  My boyfriend broke up with me last Monday and I have not wanted to get out of bed.  I am 37 and I thought we were moving towards marriage and children one day.  He told me that I expect more than he can offer and then cut me off.  I am very hurt and depressed about it.  I haven't eaten and I can't think but reading this made me feel better.  For a while at least. 

Thank you.


----------



## joy2day (Nov 3, 2010)

Shimmie, you could never know how much this post means to me. I have been having a difficult week. Truth be told, it has been a difficult year. This message of hope has stirred me on the inside. Truly, I have tears running down my face at work.

Thank you so much, and may God Bless you for being such a yielded vessel.


----------



## BlessedStarlette (Nov 3, 2010)

Shimmie thank you for this lovely message. So good to see that your back, I am not on the forum as I use to , I finally broke my addiction to the forum. I pop in from time to time, so what a pleasant surprise to see you back and with a confirmation from Father that he heard me, and he see's all. 

With One Breath, God Clears the Sky! Amen

Nicole


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

CreativeOne said:


> Thanks shimmie!   Encouraging words are always appreciated



CreativeOne 

:Rose:  Thank you for encouraging me... :Rose:


----------



## Kalani (Nov 3, 2010)

" Is this all there is to life? Is this all there is to rising up and looking forward to? Is this what I've labored for only to regret having to endure another moment of what seems to be 'fruitless gain'? Have I been robbed of every opportunity in life to move ahead and not sit here and dread what I do not have answers to."

Wow, this echos some of my past thoughts almost verbatim...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Thank you-Shimmie I needed this message. "With One Breath, God Clears the Sky".


highly favored

  Bless you lovely one.  

I've noticed that whenever I have a 'big' issue / big challenge in my life, I'm always praying for God to move in with something BIG to handle it.  And yet this Word of His ... "With ONE Breath, He clears the sky..."  

Now the sky is wayyyyy bigger than my issues and challenges, wayyyyyyy bigger. Huge in comparison and yet, in one breath, God clears the sky.  I don't need God to do something big, because big is beyond what I'm going through.  

God is soooooo awesome!  He gave the breath of life to Adam, with ONE breath.  He gave that same breath of life to Eve, ONE breath.   

He gave the breath of life to each of us, ONE breath, and with all of that we have been empowered to withstand the enemy for all we have to do is look to the sky and watch the clouds as they sail away, with ONE breath from God to remind us, it's clear, we can now 'see' the path as we move on.    

All in ONE Breath!  Glory to Jesus!  Glory!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Nov 3, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> luthiengirlie and Sashaa08
> 
> Isn't God's Word Special?   It's always the same and yet always fresh at the very point we need it to be.  God's Word is truly 'Alive'.
> 
> ...


 


Shimmie said:


> To God be the Glory, Loved one, for you see, I needed this Word from Him too.
> 
> Jesus is Real... Yes He is. Real to us and for us...
> 
> ...



*and it trly ain't over... UNTIL YHWH says it's over... it ain't over.. until YHWH says its done... I'LL KEEP FIGHTING UNTIL THE VICTORY IS WON*!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

diadall said:


> Something compelled me to come to this thread. I read this and I NEEDED THAT! Thank you. My boyfriend broke up with me last Monday and I have not wanted to get out of bed. I am 37 and I thought we were moving towards marriage and children one day. He told me that I expect more than he can offer and then cut me off. I am very hurt and depressed about it. I haven't eaten and I can't think but reading this made me feel better. For a while at least.
> 
> Thank you.


 


dtachi said:


> " Is this all there is to life? Is this all there is to rising up and looking forward to? Is this what I've labored for only to regret having to endure another moment of what seems to be 'fruitless gain'? Have I been robbed of every opportunity in life to move ahead and not sit here and dread what I do not have answers to."
> 
> Wow, this echos some of my past thoughts almost verbatim...


 
@diadall

 Precious One, I've been there; I've been there' numb, not feeling life in my body, not having a heartbeat, not wanting to get out of bed. I was there at 22 and again at 33, and I could not understand 'why'... 'how' ... when will this cycle of heartache end. 

One day, I looked up at the sky and realized those men were not my end; and neither were they my beginning. They did not give me the breath of life that God gifted me with and neither will they take it away. For as long as I am still here, above 6 feet, upon this earth, my life is not over and it was obvious that I had far more to look forward to than I did to look behind. Behind me were those heartaches, before me was life ahead. 

I'm here! And I'm breathing! I'm living and it's not in my bed fearing each day with a dread. And YOU Beloved One are going to do even more. Start praising God for freeing up your life to be someone else's wife. Someone whom God has cleared with ONE breath. I know it hurts to breath, it feels like asthma, but who needs an alergy to true love and romance, for it is exactly what God is healing you from. He is healing from an asmatic relationships, which have blocked your breathing passages. 

With one breath, God has cleared the skies of your love life to bring you into a better climate for true love to flourish and breath healthy air into the lungs of your love life. 

Let that 'asthma' man go. For I can only imagine that you gave your 'all' to him, and saved so little for yourself. Well now *it's time **for you*. For with ONE Breath, receive God's healing of your broken heart and move on to a higher altitude where the Love can flow and breathe more freely...

God bless you, diadall . I can 'feel' you, I've been there, but please know that it is not the end for you to have the love and joy of your life to flow freely and without an 'inhaler' to open up the air ways of love for you. 

Get out of bed and live... and love for you.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

BlessedStarlette said:


> Shimmie thank you for this lovely message. So good to see that your back, I am not on the forum as I use to , I finally broke my addiction to the forum. I pop in from time to time, so what a pleasant surprise to see you back and with a confirmation from Father that he heard me, and he see's all.
> 
> With One Breath, God Clears the Sky! Amen
> 
> Nicole



  Hi Nicole.  I miss my 'little sister'.  I received all of your messages of love and encouragment, it got me through many a sad day after my mom passed away.  

Don't you just love how God comes in and recues all of us with His Word?  

Happy Day of blessings to you, Sweet Nicole.  Hugs to that handsome baby son of yours. I 'heart' you.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

joy2day said:


> Shimmie, you could never know how much this post means to me. I have been having a difficult week. Truth be told, it has been a difficult year. This message of hope has stirred me on the inside. Truly, I have tears running down my face at work.
> 
> Thank you so much, and may God Bless you for being such a yielded vessel.



Joy2Joy

Hi Joy...   I wish for you happy moements which overflow into each day, which overflows into each month and into year, blessings upon blessings, upon love, upon love, and never a day without ONE BREATH of God clearing your sky.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 3, 2010)

I really appreciated your post, it really ministered to me.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 3, 2010)

I already did! Evil is always trying to make you give up and disbelieve.  Now I'm getting back up again.  I have to have faith!  Thank you.  Onward march.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> *and it trly ain't over... UNTIL YHWH says it's over... it ain't over.. until YHWH says its done... I'LL KEEP FIGHTING UNTIL THE VICTORY IS WON*!!!



 

Here' another 'gold nugget' for you.  

"The Battle is the Lord's"  And He won this for you upon the Cross... 

Now you can 'Rest' and receive the blessings of God's best.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

ultrasuede said:


> I really appreciated your post, it really ministered to me.



ultrasuede 

  I appreciate you as well and with love.


----------



## sunnysmyler (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome Word Shimmie, I copied and paste to send it to a friend who posted this same question on facebook about a week ago! "Is this all there is to life?" So I know your word was a God inspired word of encouragement to those who replied and the many others who read this post but didn't respond!

Women of God, let us continue to PRESS, press towards that zoe life that GOD promised. Life to the full till it overflows, nothing missing, nothing broken! NOTHING!


----------



## Laela (Nov 3, 2010)

!!!

{sorry..thanks button wasn't enough.. lol}



sunnysmyler said:


> Awesome Word Shimmie, I copied and paste to send it to a friend who posted this same question on facebook about a week ago! "Is this all there is to life?" So I know your word was a God inspired word of encouragement to those who replied and the many others who read this post but didn't respond!
> 
> Women of God, let us continue to PRESS, press towards that zoe life that GOD promised. Life to the full till it overflows, nothing missing, nothing broken! NOTHING!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I already did! Evil is always trying to make you give up and disbelieve.  Now I'm getting back up again.  I have to have faith!  Thank you.  Onward march.



Hey, stop banging your precious head on the wall.  You'll end up with 'hickies' and you'll need an ice pack. 

You have the 'native' courage to move forward and not fall back, except only into the arms of the God who loves you... Jesus.  

Love and blessings, Lady.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

sunnysmyler said:


> Awesome Word Shimmie, I copied and paste to send it to a friend who posted this same question on facebook about a week ago! "Is this all there is to life?" So I know your word was a God inspired word of encouragement to those who replied and the many others who read this post but didn't respond!
> 
> Women of God, let us continue to PRESS, press towards that zoe life that GOD promised. Life to the full till it overflows, nothing missing, nothing broken! NOTHING!


 


Laela said:


> !!!
> 
> {sorry..thanks button wasn't enough.. lol}



Laela, sunnysnlyer  The two of you have spoken an unbeatable Word.  I went back to read the scripture and the last line made a total impact upon me.  

Check this out... 

_"... Whatever would we do if He ever raised His voice?" _ 

God is saying here, that 'We' have 'YET' to see what He is doing in our lives. We've 'YET' to see it.  For up unto now, we have only seen the impact of His Whisper.  

*JESUS !* :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:   Can somebody give a shout unto God. I'm about to get up from my desk and run and I might even do a flip.  

My God!  We havent't even touched the surface of what God is about to show us and move in our lives.  When God turned His back toward Moses, because His Glory was so bright and so powerful, that Moses was not able to look upon it. God's back was 'The Whisper'.   We have yet to see His shout.  But it's a commin' -- Oh indeed it is. 

The devil is in serious trouble for God is coming to the total rescue of His children who have been beaten, heartbroken, downtrodden, and messed around with, cheated, defeated, brusised and broken... God is coming to each one's rescue.  

Oh that we would praise Him....simply because ...

_"... Whatever would we do if He ever raised His voice?" _ 

Move over heartache, for our lives have just begun... The seeds of life have been sown, and it is not over, for the Harvest is yet to come for all that we have done. 

Jesus... Have your way.  Raise your voice.  For your sheep know you and the voice of the stranger we will not follow.   In your Precious and Holy Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 3, 2010)

_______________________


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 3, 2010)

Psa 34:3 KJV
(3) O magnify the LORD with me, and let us exalt his name together.

:woohoo:


----------



## Amour (Nov 3, 2010)

Shimmie

Thank you for your Godly wisdom. I truly believe you message was intended for me. God wanted to give me strength and He used you.

You do not know the 360 my mind and heart has taken since reading your message.

Thank you for being obedient and a vessel to God's mightly plan and purpose.

Its beautiful to know that even through the internet; blessings can be so powerfully conveyed. God is forever awesome!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

***1*** said:


> Shimmie reading posts like these remind me of the awesome gift God has given you... your ministry is a truly a thing of beauty.
> 
> Thank you JESUS!... for our lovely precious jewel Shimmie.


 


***1*** said:


> Taking a praise break with you
> 
> Psa 34:3 KJV
> (3)  O magnify the LORD with me, and let us exalt his name together.
> ...



Only God has the glory, only God.   I needed a Word from Him, and He provided.  How we love our God, our Lord Jesus Christ and the Holy Spirit.  

What would my life be like had I never known someone as special as you, Precious ***1***.  I know that you've been one of the faithful 1's whom I can share in prayer.  

You are most definitely "1" that is trusted and by far you are "1" who never fails to come to the rescue when someone has a hurt or a need.   It is no small wonder why God sees you as "1" of His dearest daughters and at any given moment, He will with ***1*** Breath, clear the sky for you. 

Love and blessings to you and hubby


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2010)

Amour said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Thank you for your Godly wisdom. I truly believe you message was intended for me. God wanted to give me strength and He used you.
> 
> ...


 
amour...

Amour don't you just love the Word of God?   I have literally fallen in love with this scripture from Job... One Breath from God, clears the sky.  I can't get past it; God's word is just that awesome. My heart just ran with this :woohoo2:  and only God has the Glory.  Only God.   

Amour,_ Precious Love_ is your name and precious you are indeed for you are truly living it's meaning.  For all that you do is indeed in and with love.  

One Breath, Amour, All it takes is just one breath of God; One Breath and His clears the sky.  

My Lord ! ! !  Praise His Holy and Mighty Name.  Praise Him.


----------



## phynestone (Nov 4, 2010)

This was such a good thread. You definitely have the gift of encouragement. 

I know I haven't been consistent with my relationship with Him these past few weeks, but I'm hanging in there. And I won't give up.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 5, 2010)

phynestone said:


> This was such a good thread. You definitely have the gift of encouragement.
> 
> I know I haven't been consistent with my relationship with Him these past few weeks, but I'm hanging in there. And I won't give up.



I'm hanging in there too, sweetheart.   And we 'all' have this gift of love for each other and it shows.   I've had so many distractions over the past several months, that I've literally been spinning , yet God in His mercy still stands by me to lead and guide me all the way.   

To this very day, He has never failed to minister what is needed when its needed and He is always on time for us all.   His love for us never fails.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you for this Shimmie, these words came at the right time for me whilst everyone is coping with the tribulations that the economic downturn has produced it can be difficult to keep your head above water when things have not been going right , to keep that self belief soaring. I will read this everyday until my self confidence is fully restored. Blessed be.


----------



## yodie (Nov 7, 2010)

Shimmie, I feel like you've been eavesdropping on my thoughts. Getting up everyday and asking 'is this all there is....' again today I told the Lord that my heart is sick because of my many hopes that have been deferred. 
Nice post!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2010)

Spongie Bloom said:


> Thank you for this Shimmie, these words came at the right time for me whilst everyone is coping with the tribulations that the economic downturn has produced it can be difficult to keep your head above water when things have not been going right , to keep that self belief soaring. I will read this everyday until my self confidence is fully restored. Blessed be.



The 'Difference' in 'us' is Jesus.  We have Him to get us over and above each and every tribulation.  

There has to a 'spirit' about this, because it's happening to so many Christians at the same time, same season.... and with this, I indeed have no doubt that God has surely delivered us and has conquered the enemy and has placed him under our feet.    We're not defeated, neither are we 'done', however _this_ 'oppression' has a fork in it and the oven is off, for it is 'it' that is a done deal, not us. 

You are surrounded by love, dear one.  Rest in it and be at peace...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2010)

yodie said:


> Shimmie, I feel like you've been eavesdropping on my thoughts. Getting up everyday and asking 'is this all there is....' again today I told the Lord that my heart is sick because of my many hopes that have been deferred.
> Nice post!


 
Hi Sweet Yodie...  

Dearest one... don't forget _"Two by Two"_ ... It is still 'Just for You'.  Even though your brother has moved on, his 'spot' beside you, will not be empty for long.   

Baby girl, God is not through blessing you and your Dreams have been in safe keeping, surrounded and enriched and well polished by God's promises to give them to you.  

Your gifts and talents will *still *bring you before important men, and one of them will be that very special 'him'.    

Love and blessings, Yodie...


----------



## aribell (Nov 16, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> The 'Difference' in 'us' is Jesus. We have Him to get us over and above each and every tribulation.
> 
> *There has to a 'spirit' about this, because it's happening to so many Christians at the same time, same season....* and with this, I indeed have no doubt that God has surely delivered us and has conquered the enemy and has placed him under our feet. We're not defeated, neither are we 'done', however these 'oppression' has a fork in it and the oven is off, for it is 'it' that is a done deal, not us.
> 
> You are surrounded by love, dear one. Rest in it and be at peace...


 
I have to agree wholeheartedly!   There is a new spiritual season coming to fore in many believer's lives.  This theme has been resounding in so many different Christian circles.  And in my own life, I feel a keen sense of renewed spiritual energy and that the Lord is about to make my work very fruitful.  His faithfulness ensures forever.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with Shimmie and Nicole.
YHWH has been bringing me into new heights and levels
I'm starting a business, changing a major,
am okay with the man that He has given me..

He has put in new Prayers/goals into my spirit.

and. I know He will work these in the new year.. so I'm going to trust Him in a much bigger way


----------

